# SABOTAGE OR PURE INCOMPETENCE......USS BONHOMME FIRE.....!!!!



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

*Just when the United States is ramping up action in the South China Seas 
and this happens......*











						Crews continue fighting fire aboard USS Bonhomme Richard for 3rd day
					

Despite the destructiveness of the out-of-control fire, Navy officials reported late Tuesday morning that the vessel appeared to have escaped irreparable harm.




					www.cbs8.com
				





*" The cause of the blaze remains unknown, Sobeck said. Because the vessel *
*was undergoing maintenance work when the fire broke out, ......"
-> " its built-in **flame-suppression system was inoperative, he told reporters. " <- **



**** Oh....How convenient....!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

*WHAT IS THE TRUTH .....!!??*


----------

